# Gotham(intrest check)



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey all, just a quick check into who may be interested in a Gotham RP. now the DC universe can be as confusing as the marvel one(s) so figured I'd get an idea into which one you guys are fond of?

So for starters which batman series (movie? TV show? Game? Comic?) was your favorite? you a fan of the original animated series but hate "the batman"? are you one of those who liked the older "Batman and robin" with poison ivy and freeze played by Arnold? what series had your favorite gotham and why. 

even if you dont think you'll be able to join, please post your response to the above question so we can get a bit of an idea of what would be the most well received Gotham.

As for story, the whole crime lord threatening to blow up X building or something like that is a bit over done.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Certainly sounds interesting! Though I'd find more time in about 6 weeks when school finishes. It would be cool to set the RP in the Batman universe ala the recent Arkham video games.


----------

